# I miss my ickle babies!



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't seen them for a whole..... 5 days and I'm not going to see them till 21st June  Thailand is good, really hot and really cheap!

I found a subway, mcdonalds, and a burger king! The traffic is manic, tuk tuks are useless - they take you to places such as jewel shops......

When it rains.... it rains! and all the teenagers are like size 0!

I lost my shoes down the Koh Sahn Road.... along with a bag and a photo album I had just bought. LOL typical of me! Still have my passport!! I'm going to see the elephants and the tigers. There are lots of stray dogs but they look like they are fed because they aren't skinny. Lots of cats aswell. I saw a cocker and a chiauhaha (sp?) cuteeee! the cocker looked like mine at home. They didn't have water, which would prob be hard to come by for them as we are inland and water left out would evaporate quickly! 

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwwww glad you are having fun!....except for losing things!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like an amazing place, I bet its a lifetime experience! Hope you bring back loads of pics.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My mate is currently working in Bejing, he's back at the end of this month thank god, i miss him lol.
He says that China and Japan are lovely places to visit, great places to eat, great places to see and where he is, the people are really friendly.

But...he does keep telling me about the horror stories of people out there ordering cats and dogs for their main meals


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Over here, cats and dogs aren't really on the menu. I have gotten a friend to write stuff in thai for me to make sure I don't order anything like that.

I got to feed an elephant yesterday, i was at a little cafe and there was one walking down the road, I paid B20 which is like 40p and got some sugar cane, they are lovely animals and I'm going to see an elephant tour, where you feed, clean and watch the elephants perform. Its the most expenive tour and you pay for them being looked after. still not to the standards of here but much better than anywhere in thailand, and thats still only £35! i'm debating on a tiger tour because you can go up to and storke and feed, but these tigers are drugged to high heaven. There is also a panda tour and a baby panda was born last week!

Char
xxx


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

glad you are having a good time.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Over here, cats and dogs aren't really on the menu. I have gotten a friend to write stuff in thai for me to make sure I don't order anything like that.
> 
> I got to feed an elephant yesterday, i was at a little cafe and there was one walking down the road, I paid B20 which is like 40p and got some sugar cane, they are lovely animals and I'm going to see an elephant tour, where you feed, clean and watch the elephants perform. Its the most expenive tour and you pay for them being looked after. still not to the standards of here but much better than anywhere in thailand, and thats still only £35! i'm debating on a tiger tour because you can go up to and storke and feed, but these tigers are drugged to high heaven. There is also a panda tour and a baby panda was born last week!
> 
> ...


The tiggers are drugged?! This is why i won't ever visit China or Japan


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Hi Char!

Glad you are having fun! You are bringing back lots of memories for me!! 

Enjoy the elephant bathing....they love being scrubbed!

And remember, the tuk tuk drivers always take you to shops/bars/tours that are owned by members of their family. They push their luck with the tourists and it can take hours to get where you wanted to go as they beg you to please"Just have a look!"

Don't miss your babies too much...they will be fine. You know they are lucky when you see the poor street dogs in Thailand...they don't treat them like we do. 

Take lots of piccies! xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Apparently, there are tuk tuk drivers in Nottingham now


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Wonder if they are as much a pain in the arse as they are here? LOL

I won't go in one cos they take you to jewel shops and stuff like that! Taxis try and take the mickey, and refuse to put a meter on so you just get out the taxi. They try and make you feel bad but they are actually charging you extortionate prices!

There are dogs round here that need emergency vetinary care. I just want to take all of them in and take them to a vet and make them better, I saw a heavily pregnant dog, not sure what breed she was, but I feel so sorry for her and her pups, she didn't really look old enough to be an adult bitch. The locals shu them away and i feel like saying to them can you not see how much distress they are in.... but i doubt whether they would understand me or more to the point give a crap!

Tomorrow I am going to the Banyan Tree which is on the 54th floor of a sky scraper, and there is a balcony where you can see all over bangkok. Then on tuesday I'm going to a white sand beach in koh samet and apparently I will have never have seen water that colour. apparently it is exactly what it looks like in the brochures! ca't wait! 

Claim to fame.... LOL Maria, in corrie, her birth scene coming up was filmed on my local beach at home - my mum phoned me to tell me in the middle of the night... thanks mum! LOL

Yep, they say they aren't but, a tiger doesn't just sit there and lie down while there are tourists round and the keepers have to physically lift them and turn them over to pose for photos with tourists. not sure bout going to that one, but even if it was boycotted they would take them somewhere else and get money that way. I feel sorry for the poor tigers :-(

Char
xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

The dogs in Thailand and India and other such places will never benefit from sympathy of humans Char. Unfortunately, a large proportion of the humans are starving so a dog is the last of their worries.

Don't get me wrong, I'm the softest of the soft with animals, but when I lived for 2 yrs over there, I had to get used to the way of life and the fact that dogs are hit with bamboo sticks etc. You only put yourself at risk when u confront the locals ( as I found out the hard way on more than one occasion).

The even sadder part was when Westerners would "adopt" a puppy from the streets and keep it as a pet for the 6 months they lived there.
What they didn't realise was that the pups then became homeless and vulnerable after they had left and were killed by "streetwise" dogs.

It still upsets me.

I hope u enjoy the beach and the rest of your holiday. Aside from the animal problems, Thailand is fabulous. xx


----------

